# Soundproblem mit TV-Karte



## picknicker (10. September 2003)

Hi,

hab ein kleines Hardwareproblem !
Evtl. ist dieses allerdings Softwareseitig zu beheben ...

Also ich habe eine "SoundBLASTER Live! PLAYER 1024" und nutze beide Analogausgänge (für Rear und Front)
Funktioniert auch soweit alles prima !

Zudem nutze ich die "Hauppauge WinTV PCI-Karte" zum TV gucken am PC.
Leider bekomme ich allerdings den TV-Ton nicht auf die Rear-Speaker 

Die beiden Karten sind extern miteinander verbunden (Von der TV-Karte LINE-OUT auf LINE-IN an der Soundkarte)

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?

Vielen Dank schonmal
der picknicker ;-)

bearbeitet von Mod. Grund siehe Netiquette §12


----------



## picknicker (10. September 2003)

Um Himmels Willen  
Stand da etwa *TV glotzen*  ?
Tut mir unheimlich leid  

Problem wurde übrigens gelöst ...

Trotzdem Danke an alle die sich die Köpfe zerbrochen haben


----------

